# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Hair loss just in time for wedding photos.

## Identity Loss

Seriously?  A year and a half before I get married and I start with aggressive diffuse hairloss.

I was always camera shy and now all attention is going to be on me with jacked up hair.  Family members with full heads of hair are all going to be staring at the oddball who against all odds is losing the entire top of his head.

At least it'll take place indoors so I wont have to worry about the sun reflecting making me look completely bald.

2 months to go.  Maybe I can find a good wig shop.

----------


## lalala

> Seriously?  A year and a half before I get married and I start with aggressive diffuse hairloss.
> 
> I was always camera shy and now all attention is going to be on me with jacked up hair.  Family members with full heads of hair are all going to be staring at the oddball who against all odds is losing the entire top of his head.
> 
> At least it'll take place indoors so I wont have to worry about the sun reflecting making me look completely bald.
> 
> 2 months to go.  Maybe I can find a good wig shop.


 Concealers are your friend

----------


## ThinningB420

Maybe get a tan and buzz your hair?

I never realized how bad my diffuse thinning was until I saw my family's Christmas picture last year. It was taken outside in the sun and I looked like trash.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Seriously?  A year and a half before I get married and I start with aggressive diffuse hairloss.
> 
> I was always camera shy and now all attention is going to be on me with jacked up hair.  Family members with full heads of hair are all going to be staring at the oddball who against all odds is losing the entire top of his head.
> 
> At least it'll take place indoors so I wont have to worry about the sun reflecting making me look completely bald.
> 
> 2 months to go.  Maybe I can find a good wig shop.


 ya dude get toppik... I always thought it was bullshit but I was really surprised when i tried it myself... no joke. This is not a commercial.

----------

